
Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer Has a Baby Nursery at Work - shrikant
http://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/151799/yahoo_ceo_marissa_mayer_has
======
headShrinker
Some people say she is hypocritical as an employee with a specialized nersery
built in to her office while demanding employees tend to their own child care
needs outside of work. This argument seems to confuse the roles of CEO and
employee. CEOs are different in that, if she wants a company car, Yahoo should
provide it. If she wants a nursery, Yahoo should provide it. Hypocritical? If
she were a lower employee maybe. She is the CEO, so no, not hypocritical.
There are some perks to being CEO. This is one of them. It seems people have
forgotten how jobs work. Family stays at home, employee goes to work.

